# Looking for Victoria secret fragrance dups?



## cjhays (Sep 27, 2010)

My aunt really loves Victoria Secrets Pink and I cant remember the other.  Do you guys know where I can find a great dup which com?  Thanks


----------



## honor435 (Sep 28, 2010)

the common scent .com, has over 1500 scents, I bought sensuous dup, smells almost exactly like it!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 28, 2010)

Here is a data base for finding scents.

www.fragranceoilfinder.com


----------



## Hazel (Sep 28, 2010)

Tabitha,

Thanks for posting this link. What a great resource! 

Of course, it didn't have Charisma but I've pretty much given up on finding a dupe of it.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 29, 2010)

http://www.saveonscents.com/advanced_se ... +&x=10&y=9

Don't know if it is any good. But here iit is!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you!   

My mother used to wear this scent and I thought it wasn't available any more. (I must have been using the wrong search terms on google.) I really appreciate you taking the time to post this link.


----------



## ilove2soap (Sep 29, 2010)

If the "other" one you are trying to remember is Sexy Little Things, then Wholesale Supplies Plus has a great dupe.  I have used it in everything from perfume, cp soap, body oil, solid lotion bars etc, etc, and it has been consistently fabulous.  Nobody can tell the difference between WSP dupe and the one from Victoria's Secret.


----------



## karajan (Sep 29, 2010)

Will those who have bought from common scent.com please advise if their fragrant oils can be used for CP soap? There's very little info on their website.

Thank you


----------



## honor435 (Sep 30, 2010)

yes, it is body/ soap safe, Ive used it in lotions and soap.


----------



## karajan (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you very much Honor


----------



## gardencottage (Oct 3, 2010)

I do believe that Southern Garden Scents also carries a "Pink" dupe that is incredible...
They have Pink, Very Sexy and Very Sexy for Her.


----------



## Alina_Mau (Oct 6, 2010)

Does anyone know where I might be able to get fragrance dups to the Victorias Secret line of Sexy Little Things? 

I recently went to a store and found that I loved the smell of both Tease and Love Rocks but I think the scents might be too new so I thought I'd ask. :3


----------

